# How come my arms are so small?



## seanb619 (Sep 1, 2009)

Im 16 and i have been hitting the gym for about a year now. I do every muscle part and i have been seeing massive growth in my back and my chest shoulders and legs. Oh and im pretty tall and i have long arms. I do all sorts of curls and i train them once a week on the same day as back and chest, something is wrong though no matter how many different workouts i do they just stay really thin and its annoying me. Is something wrong with them? I need your help, i would have done just about every bicep workout except for chin ups


----------



## DiGiTaL (Sep 1, 2009)

Welcome to IronMagazine.

Please post your stats, workout routine and diet in the designated boards to receive good advice and help.


----------



## Doublebase (Sep 1, 2009)

It takes time.


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 1, 2009)

How much weight have you gained in that year?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2009)

Your arms are probably fine and completely in proportion with your body.



seanb619 said:


> I do all sorts of curls, i would have done just about every bicep workout except for chin ups



This doesn't help. Stop wasting your time with curls and start doing chinups.


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 1, 2009)

Let's see some pictures.  My first guess is that you have a warped since of proportionate arm size because of the American male's infatuation with oversized arms.  I see it virtually constantly among lifters.  A lot of people also mistake a lack of change in the shape for a lack of change in size.  Not everyone is going to have supremely peaked biceps.  Some people just don't have biceps that shape up in such a way.  Have you actually taken before and after circumference measurements so you have something objective to look at?

Keep in mind lifting for a year is great, but it takes time to pack on serious muscle mass.  It is a discipline that requires years of consistent effort to really make the difference.  Be glad you are starting at age 16.  You have the potential to put on a bunch of mass if you keep lifting hard and eating a bunch.

Finally, if it does turn out that your arms are truly lagging behind the rest of you, we need more specifics about your program and diet.  That is a pre-requisite before being able to offer any tangible assistance to you.


----------



## min0 lee (Sep 1, 2009)

Your only 16....you have a lot more growing to do.


----------



## Minhkey (Sep 4, 2009)

I started lifting freshman year and I'm entering senior year this year. Don't worry about your arms or size too much, I didn't think I was really growing at all especially in my arms but when I met people I hadn't seen for years, they told me I got so much bigger. When I looked back in pictures, I could also tell I got a lot bigger. Like everyone said it does take a lot of time. 

Arms seem like the hardest to get to grow anyway so be patient, eat, and get to work on those chins.


----------



## Aidonia (Sep 19, 2009)

seanb619 said:


> Im 16 and i have been hitting the gym for about a year now. I do every muscle part and i have been seeing massive growth in my back and my chest shoulders and legs. Oh and im pretty tall and i have long arms. I do all sorts of curls and i train them once a week on the same day as back and chest, something is wrong though no matter how many different workouts i do they just stay really thin and its annoying me. Is something wrong with them? I need your help, *i would have done just about every bicep workout except for chin ups*


What about your tricep workouts?


----------



## icencream (Sep 19, 2009)

Maybe start lifting heavier?


----------



## readyformore (Sep 21, 2009)

off the top of my head i'm going to guess that your doing the same routine... 
if that is the case, you need to start trying to switching stuff up... 
go high reps one week go low reps the next go medium the next  ect ect just switch up stuff do different exercises don't let your muscles get used to what they are doing or else they'll stop growing... 

i notice a huge difference from when i'm doing the same old thing and when i switch it up.. 

just some food for thought..


----------



## CoRunner09 (Sep 21, 2009)

How many reps are you doing with how much weight?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2009)

Agreeing with what Cowpimp said - your arms are likely fine and in proportion with the rest of you, but you just have a warped perception of how arms should look from bodybuilders/mens health.


----------

